# Is it wothwhile shipping fridge freezer washer etc



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Due to move to Perth. From your experience is it worth shipping fridge, tv etc. Will they work in Perth. Is it easy to buy secondhand items to start us off in rental accomodation?


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

suzie5555 said:


> Due to move to Perth. From your experience is it worth shipping fridge, tv etc. Will they work in Perth. Is it easy to buy secondhand items to start us off in rental accomodation?


appliance in australia not v expensive, u can look for appliance made in newzealand and australia cheap price. 

any appliance can be converted even if u import ur own one to work with local electric standard


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wont suggest shipping, go for second hand, you get so many on gumtree otherwise there is a site 2ndsworld, look up on google, they have factory refurbished, showroom display pieces etc on sale, the prices are almost half.


----------



## Brockham (Feb 15, 2011)

If your shipping over a container then definately bring them and buy adapter plugs. It will save hassle of buying any when you get here. As you will be busy settling down.


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

You might not be able to bring your fridge and in our experience it really wasn't worth the hassle as you'll probably find you need a bigger fridge here than in the UK. Rentals don't tend to come with anything unless it is a built in appliance so you're going to need a fridge, washing machine etc pretty quickly either new or used. 

I'd advise you to bring your TVs if they are LCDs or plasma's all of your electrical stuff will work so stock up on adapters from eBay. For TV entertainment for the kids after we arrives we used my laptop for DVD watching and online catch up tv.

Tumble dryers are expensive here compared to the UK and you do need it in the winter. so if you have one bring it. We left our washing machine at home and bought a new one when we arrived, roughly for the same cost as we would have paid in the UK.


----------

